# Scaly face mites?



## SamaaRabiee (Nov 29, 2017)

Good day everyone.
So I have a few questions regarding those nasty mites, since I'm starting to suspect a couple of my birds may have 'em. The problem is I've looked for a while around my area and I haven't found any vets that see birds, they're mostly dealing with cats and dogs. So my questions are:

1) I've read around and seen that ivermectin is the active ingredient(?) that's best used for getting rid of mites, but as I don't know where to begin looking for the med for birds, is there a specific concentration of sorts that I should be looking for? If (and I'm thinking just in case) I can't find a specific brand for birds, is there another alternative? Like something that is (IDK maybe) used for dogs or something and would work all the same for the budgies? This next bit may sound dumb maybe but desperate times lol, I've seen that this active ingredient is even used with humans , so assuming you guys can help me with the right concentration and I can find that, would it be suitable for the budgies? (Sorry if that is a plain obvious no, but I really wanna be prepared for all scenarios)

2) If it doesn't turn out to be a case of scaly face mites, is the ivermectin gonna do them any harm? Or can this work as a preventative measure? (I've seen the word 'worming' around a couple of times, could this be what this preventative treatment is? Is it maybe similar or is it entirely a different issue?)

3) my budgies stay in the balcony with two cages all the way on opposite walls. I can only bring them in when the weather outside is really bad (too cold, too hot, or when there's heavy rain or a sandstorm) since me and a couple of family members have pet allergy. What I'm wondering is, could the budgies in the other cage be infected too, will they need treatment just in case? They have no symptoms at all, beaks and Ceres are all smooth, nothing out of ordinary. Also, does them staying outside make the condition better or worse or does that have no effect?

4) Once treatment is started and/or finished, the budgies who originally showed symptoms, should they show improvement straight away or should I expect the scaly appearance on the side of their beaks to disappear as their beak starts to grow and new tissue replaces old one, kind of like in human nails?

5) I've seen few people mention using oils, olive oil for example. Can this work for the birds that show no symptoms but are in the same cage as the possibly affected one's? Does it work like the ivermectin would for the actual cases?

6) Any extra care for the cage itself and the water and food bowls?

7) I've attached photos of the two that I'm suspecting may be affected, the white one tho, Rosie, does this actually look like mites? Could it be some kind of deficiency like calcium? Or could this be normal wear and tear? In addition, the yellow one, Sunshine, her cere is a little more crusty than the other females, can mites do that or is that her just being in breeding condition?

8) Is there a point in separating Kiwi from the rest at this point? I mean they've been together in the same cage for months now sooo...

Sorry for all the lengthy questions and post in general hehe, but since I'll hopefully be able to go out tomorrow morning and look for the meds, I wanted to have all the info I might need.

Thanks in advance for the help, this site continues to be my best friend when caring for my birds ^.^ 
- Sama, budgie lover

Kiwi, the one that had me first worried:


http://imgur.com/mV1FVj9




http://imgur.com/QiATxX5


Sunshine:


http://imgur.com/gzRkMfm


Rosie:


http://imgur.com/c0NEwKo


If the images aren't clear enough, I'd be happy to take better ones when they wake up.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kiwi does look as though he may have the beginnings of scaly mites on his beak. The little white bumps are what you are looking for and I can see a couple in the picture you posted.

Sunshine is in breeding condition. I don't see any signs of mites on her or Rosie (although the picture of Rosie isn't the best for viewing the beak and cere.)

You can easily buy the proper medication to treat Scaly Mites through Amazon or LadyGouldianFinch:

Scatt for Birds by Vetafarm

Scatt from Vetafarm for treating air sac mites and scaly face

If the birds are kept outdoors they can easily contract scaly mites from outdoor birds.

All your birds will need to be treated for mites.
Be SURE you bring the cages in the house to catch the birds and treat each of them for mites. Otherwise, you'll end up with one or more of them escaping.

Olive oil treatments are not going to be as effective as using the proper spot-on medication to eradicate mites. It is best to treat all of your birds to ensure they are protected.

The mites will not clear up overnight. Kiwi doesn't have a severe case so just one spot-on treatment for all your budgies will be sufficient.

You will need to completely clean and disinfect their cages, toys, perches, food and water dishes, etc.

It is not advisable to keep your birds in cages outdoors on your balcony because of predators. Hawks can easily kill a budgie right through the cage wires. I've had a hawk try to come right through the screen patio door to get to my budgies that are in the house.

Is there a room in your home where you can keep your budgies? 
If you vacuum twice daily and use a good air-purifier, that may take care of any "allergic reactions" you and/or your family may have had in the past.

Are you certain that you and your family members are actually allergic to the birds and not simply to other seasonal allergens?

I have severe allergies to many things. 
I also have 12 birds (9 budgies and 3 lovebirds) that all are housed in my bedroom. 
I run an air-purifier and have experienced no allergies to my birds.*


----------



## SamaaRabiee (Nov 29, 2017)

Thank you for your detailed reply! xx
I do believe I can even see in the sunlight a tunnel like appearance in the white spotted areas on his beak and that's what initially had me worried. It won't appear on camera tho for some reason.

Here's more for Rosie, she has this same spot on either side of her beak and I really can't think what this could be if it isn't a symptom of the mites:


http://imgur.com/rTjqcyl




http://imgur.com/bojgdqy


I will probably be getting that one off of Amazon, just was hoping I could get the solution quick, since I'm not sure how long it will take to be shipped here.

I'll definitely be sure to bring them in the house, I wouldn't take that kind of risk with my babies o.o

That's a relief to hear it isn't severe yet!

That sounds scary! Although I've never had to deal with more than a pigeon just trying to get some of the seeds the birds drop, still better safe than sorry I guess, can definitely figure something out for them indoors.

The air purifier sounds like a good idea. And it's always been animals in general, cats, dogs, larger birds, the budgies have given us the least problems so maybe the purifier and vacuuming will solve all that

But besides the allergy itself I've noticed they're always more active outdoors, they won't stop chirping and playing around, and then they act all sleepy when I bring them in, but I guess we could limit their time outdoors to a few supervised hours everyday, that sounds good?

Hehe, they'd never let me get in even an hour of sleep if I had them in my bedroom , I mean I love them but I love my sleep too lol.

Anyway, thank you so much again for your help, everyone here truly is amazing! xo


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When you get the air purifier, be sure you get a true HEPA purifier that does not emit ions.
There are many good air purifiers available now days and you shouldn't have any problems finding one that is suitable.

Taking the birds outdoors each day (always safely secured in their cage(s) as long as you are right there to supervise them is great.

Do be sure to treat all of your budgies when you get the Scatt.

Best wishes!*


----------

